# wine melt and pour?



## melindahaney25 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am new to melt and pour and haven't yet moved to the cold process side yet.....I was wanting to add wine to m&p soap does anyone know if it is the same as adding it to cold process?


----------



## Genny (Mar 29, 2012)

It's not the same thing and it won't work well at all.  You may want to try a wine fo instead of real wine for mp.


----------



## Gen (Jun 10, 2012)

I do melt and pour and was all so excited when I started hearing and reading about natural wine soap - meaning not an imitation. Well, I tried it and I couldn't believe what it did! Grape color and zero fragrance. I don't know about clear colored soap but if there was a fragrance I'd try just to see if it kept a shimmering wine color which I highly doubt. But in any case, the next time I think about making wine soap, I'm going to sit right down and drink the wine - QUICK!

Gen


----------



## maxxx39 (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw BB has a fragrance called Berrywine that might work out okay..


----------

